

Show HN: moarcatgifs - lolcatstevens
https://github.com/flores/moarcats

======
andreasklinger
A friend of mine wrote an autoreloader for {placekitten}. Mainly to keep his
girlfriend busy when he didn't wanted to confront a discussion.

This could bring the whole idea to a whole new level.

